# Merc-o-tronic Model79 Coil Tester



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

Can Any Of You Guys Tell Me How To Test Electronic Coils On B/s, Honda On This Tester As The Instructions Were Printed In 1980 And Do Not Cover Honda Or B/s Coils

Thank You For Your Help In Advance
Bill


----------

